# Need An Energy Booster



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

Home wood said:


> My dad was close to your age and tired all the time. He complained of lack of energy all the time. Turned out to be sleep apnea. He now has a mask that he wears to bed. Turns out he hadn't had a real good sleep in years.


Excellent suggestion. I just had an Inspire implanted in July or so. It cost Medicare 80K but I sure sleep a lot better.


----------



## reggi (Oct 12, 2020)

Wife reports all manner of horrible sounds coming from me when I’m sleeping. Sawing logs, gasping, not breathing, etc. But I won’t let the machines win, we need to protect Zion. No CPAP for me. Much less implants.


----------

